# First Presbyterian San Francisco



## Post Tenebras (Apr 12, 2019)

If you can share non-confidential information regarding why this church separated from the PCA, please send me a private message. 

I am considering membership in this church. 

Thank you.


----------



## Romans922 (Apr 12, 2019)

I didn't know that church was once PCA... City Church SF was once PCA.

I would encourage you to go to quality reformed church not too far from there - First Orthodox Presbyterian, 1350 Lawton St, San Francisco, CA 94122

Awesome church.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Scott Bushey (Apr 12, 2019)

The Pastor of the church Andrew recommends (above) used to be a member here on PB in its earlier days, Glenn Ferrell. I agree!

https://www.sermonaudio.com/search....ction=sermonsspeaker&keyword=J._Glenn_Ferrell

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jeri Tanner (Apr 12, 2019)

Seconded.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TylerRay (Apr 12, 2019)

Romans922 said:


> I would encourage you to go to quality reformed church not too far from there - First Orthodox Presbyterian, 1350 Lawton St, San Francisco, CA 94122

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Post Tenebras (Apr 12, 2019)

Thank you all. I know Pastor Ferrell and I used to be a member of that wonderful OPC church. 

First Presbyterian was planted by the PCA in SF about 5 years ago. It was originally named Glory and it was affiliated with the PCA until recently. It is still listed as a Current Church Plant on the PCA MNA site, but I do not think the listing is correct. 

https://pcamna.org/church-planting/church-planting-locations/currentchurchplanters/


----------



## Jack K (Apr 12, 2019)

Post Tenebras said:


> If you can share non-confidential information regarding why this church separated from the PCA, please send me a private message.



Please forgive me if this sounds obvious or condescending, as I am sure you've already given much attention to your decision if you are asking this question, but...

Have you asked the leadership of that church? Or if you got a vague or unsatisfying answer, have you pushed for more details? Have you asked whether other members of the Presbytery had concerns with that church, and if so, exactly what those were?

Such questions are perfectly appropriate, even necessary, if you're considering membership. And it is best to ask them directly rather than asking others for their take on someone's motives, which raises a number of concerns.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Post Tenebras (Apr 12, 2019)

Thank you, Jack K, of course you are right. I am speaking with the church leadership. My inclination--based on my life and professional experience--is to always seek to hear from both sides of a conflict.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Edward (Apr 12, 2019)

Post Tenebras said:


> It is still listed as a Current Church Plant on the PCA MNA site



That page is pretty badly out of date - they still show City Church in Houston as a plant, and it has particularized and switched to the ECO denomination.

Glancing down the list - Redeemer Waco - I thought i particularized 10 years ago or so. And the work shown in Richardson - I thought it had failed as did similar efforts to do what it was planned to do in the area where it was planned to do it. On the other hand, I don't see some of the newer efforts of which I am aware.

And, if you are keeping score, let me add my vote for First Orthodox Presbyterian.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Romans922 (Apr 12, 2019)

Scott, 

I did research with my contacts. I'm told that that they left because the PCA presbytery they were in was way too progressive. The pastor is an ordinary means of grace kind of guy, and being in the presbytery was a struggle for them. I'm not sure what denomination they are in now, however.

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## ArminianOnceWas (Apr 14, 2019)

First Presbyterian was planted by the PCA in SF about 5 years ago. [URL='https://pcamna.org/church-planting/church-planting-locations/currentchurchplanters/' said:


> /[/URL]



Wait, a church named First Pres was only planted 5 years ago??


----------



## Edward (Apr 14, 2019)

ArminianOnceWas said:


> Wait, a church named First Pres was only planted 5 years ago??



Looks like there is an "Old First Presbyterian" across town (PCUSA pastored by 'Reverend' Maggi).

I'm a bit surprised that they didn't object to the confusingly similar name.


----------

